# Mise à jour Ipad



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un Ipad 1 depuis sa sortie (le 2 est en commande), au départ je l'avais jailbraké pour le customiser (étant un fan de cela) et puis le mois dernier j'ai décidé de revenir à la mise à jour classique d'iOS. J'ai donc fais une mise à jour (version 4.3) sur mon iMac via iTunes et toujours le même message "mise à jour impossible, serveur Apple non accessible" ou quelque chose comme cela (j'ai répété l'action plusieurs fois avec le même résultat), j'ai donc fais la mise à jour via mon PC professionnel (sous XP) et là aucun problème. Aujourd'hui j'essai de faire la mise à jour iOS4.3.1 via l'iMac et encore même message que ci-dessus, je suis donc en train d'essayer de la faire via le PC, mais avez vous une idée sur le fait que via l'iMac ce soit impossible ? 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Dagui (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

fais une sauvegarde de ton iPad sur un disque dur externe (si jamais tu as des données que tu souhaite sauvegarder). Ensuite, connecte le à ton iMac. Dans iTunes, clic sur le bouton Restaurer. Là, il te téléchargera la dernière version d'iOS disponible, qu'il t'installera ensuite.

A mon avis, ton problème vient du fait que vu que tu a fait ta première synchronisation sous Windows, ton iPad est "formaté" Windows. Du coup, ça doit empêcher la bonne mise à jour de ton iPad sur Mac OS. C'est une supposition, je sais que ça fonctionne comme ça pour les iPod. Mais je n'ai pas eu de Windows sous la main depuis un petit moment pour être certain que ça soit comme ça pour les produits sous iOS.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Avril 2011)

Alors, j'ai pas pu essayer ce que tu m'avais dit mais je pense que le problème ne vient pas de là. En effet, j'ai rçu mon nouvel iPad2 et j'ai essayé de le mettre à jour ben même problème.....et sur le PC aucun . Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur.


----------



## Chrysystem (24 Avril 2011)

As tu vérifié si ton iTune est a jour sa peut jouer énormément


----------



## sakoï£¿co (24 Avril 2011)

essais de voir du côté de ton fichier host, ya des tuto sur le net.
sinon fait le avec un autre ordi.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2011)

Chrysystem a dit:


> As tu vérifié si ton iTune est a jour sa peut jouer énormément



Il est à jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h53 ----------




			
				sako&#63743;co;8437892 a dit:
			
		

> essais de voir du côté de ton fichier host, ya des tuto sur le net.
> sinon fait le avec un autre ordi.



C'est quoi ça ?


----------

